# Reverse Fax Trace...



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone know of a site for the UAE where you can do a reverse fax trace to find out the name and info on a company when all you have is a fax number?

I looked on google.ae but only US sites came up. The yellow pages were no help either.

So anyone have any idea how to get a phone number/email using the fax as a reference?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Anyone know of a site for the UAE where you can do a reverse fax trace to find out the name and info on a company when all you have is a fax number?
> 
> I looked on google.ae but only US sites came up. The yellow pages were no help either.
> 
> So anyone have any idea how to get a phone number/email using the fax as a reference?


Have you tried googling the number itself? Don't forget to try both the 

+971XXXXXXX
05XXXXXXX or 04XXXXXXXXX

Also worth trying just the last 6/7 digits

It should be on the Company's website in text form so it should come up in searches. 

HTH


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Tried that. It takes me to a link for GNAds4U which says Ad no longer available when I click on the link. All I know is that it's an Australian company with a Dubai fax no.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Tried that. It takes me to a link for GNAds4U which says Ad no longer available when I click on the link. All I know is that it's an Australian company with a Dubai fax no.


Have you tried Etisilat's website to see if they have a Directory Enquiries service...?


----------

